

Show HN: H2Check – An HTTP/2 server checker - alephbeth
https://www.h2check.org

======
alephbeth
We created H2Check as a project to fill out some of the gaps in functionality
with SPDYCheck. It supports NPN, ALPN, and IPv6. It's one of the first
projects we've felt we can post on HN, so any constructive criticism is more
than welcome!

It's designed to be simple, but also includes some extra content specifying
how to deploy TLS effectively when enabling SPDY. We hope it will become
useful, and we look forward to extending the functionality as HTTP/2
deployment progresses.

